# Got Job in Germany



## tarun3kumar

I have got in Germany and would be applying for blue card soon.
I am curious to know if I lose job then would I be allowed to stay back and search job in Germany?

Thanks
Tarun K


----------



## ks00235

tarun3kumar said:


> I have got in Germany and would be applying for blue card soon.
> I am curious to know if I lose job then would I be allowed to stay back and search job in Germany?
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun K


Congrats on the job, 

Do you know the eligibilty salary level for applying the EU Blue card? 

'I am guessing if you lose your job( either when the company fires you or you plan to shift the job) you would be given a grace period where you should find another job relavent to your field'

(Someone experienced in this field pls confirm this information)

Which department you are working in? 

Cheers


----------



## tarun3kumar

Thanks for your response. I got job as an IT Engineer in Quality Assurance field. 
I googled but could not find much on the "grace period". I am not even sure if there is such thing.
About the blue card, the limit is 37,000 euros for ITES field and 44,000 euros for other field. 
But what information I have gathered, according to that I need to apply for work VISA and then I will get Blue card in Germany. Still doing research on it though


----------



## ALKB

tarun3kumar said:


> I have got in Germany and would be applying for blue card soon.
> I am curious to know if I lose job then would I be allowed to stay back and search job in Germany?
> 
> Thanks
> Tarun K


The Blue Card would be valid for another 3 months after losing your job to enable you to find a new sponsor.


----------



## ks00235

ALKB said:


> The Blue Card would be valid for another 3 months after losing your job to enable you to find a new sponsor.


Is it the same for a normal work permit too?


----------



## ALKB

ks00235 said:


> Is it the same for a normal work permit too?


Tricky to answer because a "Aufenthaltserlaubnis zur Aufnahme einer Erwerbstätigkeit" (Residence permit for the purpose of Employment) is an individualised process and the Department of Employment can add all sorts of conditions.

It could for instance say: Permission to work for company X as Y until xx/xx/xxx and add the condition: automatically expires when employment ends

In that case, you would need to hurry to the Foreigner's department and negotiate a new permit in case of job loss.

If there are no special conditions, the permit would be valid until its expiration date and you could even apply for unemployment benefit if you had already paid in long enough. You would have then time to find a new employer and have your permit altered / could apply for a new permit with the new employer as sponsor.

The foreigner's department CAN curtail the residence permit if they come to know about you being unemployed. But they don't have to.


----------



## tarun3kumar

thanks ALKB


----------



## temp.sha

what is your skill set ?
can you please put some light how did you get the job ?

thanks


----------



## tarun3kumar

I am a quality assurance Engineer and started applying for job on monster. LinkedIn etc, had couple of interviews and secured one job


----------



## ks00235

tarun3kumar said:


> I am a quality assurance Engineer and started applying for job on monster. LinkedIn etc, had couple of interviews and secured one job


Did you submit your resume and cover letter in English or in German?


----------



## tarun3kumar

all English


----------



## AussiePune

Hi
Congrats for the Job!  

how many years of exp you have? Can you pls write detailed info on getting job in germany which can help others using this platform. Whats your educational background? What do u think germans look in a profile when they shortlist? are there any tips and tricks you felt worked for you... would be great if you could give us all detailed info...


----------

